# [INTERFACES] Applications (résolu)

## spy20

Bonjour,

j'ai un soucis "d'esthétique".

J'ai plusieurs applications que ne sont pas homogène avec mon environnement Kde.

Exemple 

Deluge

http://img7.imagebanana.com/img/7r74x738/Deluge_007.png

alors que l'on pourrait avoir ceci

http://www.framasoft.net/IMG/png/screen2-19.png

Idem pour Pidgin, Picassa, Shutter et j'en passe.

Comment puis-je appliquer un joli thème pour ces applicaitions ?

Gtk, qt il y a t'il un lien ?

Merci d'avance pour vos conseilsLast edited by spy20 on Sun Aug 07, 2011 3:15 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## guilc

Oui, tu est sous un theme Qt, et c'est des applis GTK.

Il y a 2 trucs possibles :

1) tu utilises le themes kde par défaut (oxygen). Alors installes le theme gtk "oxygen-gtk". Il est fait pour s'intégrer.

Pour activer le theme gtk :

```
$ cat ~/.gtkrc-2.0

include "/usr/share/themes/oxygen-gtk/gtk-2.0/gtkrc"

```

2) installes le theme qtcurve (Qt) ET gtk-engine-qtcurve (gtk) et utilise ce theme. La aussi, c'est fait pour que les applis gtk et Qt soient pareil.

----------

## spy20

 *guilc wrote:*   

> Oui, tu est sous un theme Qt, et c'est des applis GTK.
> 
> Il y a 2 trucs possibles :
> 
> 1) tu utilises le themes kde par défaut (oxygen). Alors installes le theme gtk "oxygen-gtk". Il est fait pour s'intégrer.
> ...

 

Merci de ton retour.

Le point 1 je n'avais pas fait l'include donc à vérifier.

Le point 2 normalement je l'ai déjà fait.

Dès que possible je fais un retour.

----------

## spy20

Re

1) En effet le paquet n'était pas installé

```
*  x11-themes/oxygen-gtk       

Latest version available: 1.1.1      

Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]      

Size of files: 183 kB      

Homepage:      https://projects.kde.org/projects/playground/artwork/oxygen-gtk      

Description:   Official GTK+ port of KDE's Oxygen widget style      

License:       LGPL-2.1
```

Voici le contenu de mon fichier gtkrc-2.0

```
# cat /home/sylspy20/.kde4/share/config/gtkrc-2.0               # cr par KDE, mar. juil. 26 13:42:07 2011                                       #                                                                               # Si vous ne voulez pas que KDE supplante vos rglages GTK,                      # slectionnez Apparence/ Couleurs dans le centre                                # de configuration de KDE et dcochez l'option                                   # Appliquer les couleurs aux applications non-KDE4                              #                                                                               #                                                                               style "default"                                                                 {                                                                                 bg[NORMAL] = { 0.835, 0.820, 0.812 }                                            bg[SELECTED] = { 0.263, 0.675, 0.910 }                                          bg[INSENSITIVE] = { 0.835, 0.820, 0.812 }                                       bg[ACTIVE] = { 0.690, 0.663, 0.647 }                                            bg[PRELIGHT] = { 0.835, 0.820, 0.812 }                                                                                                                          base[NORMAL] = { 1.000, 1.000, 1.000 }                                          base[SELECTED] = { 0.263, 0.675, 0.910 }                                        base[INSENSITIVE] = { 0.835, 0.820, 0.812 }                                     base[ACTIVE] = { 0.263, 0.675, 0.910 }                                          base[PRELIGHT] = { 0.263, 0.675, 0.910 }                                                                                                                        text[NORMAL] = { 0.094, 0.086, 0.082 }                                          text[SELECTED] = { 1.000, 1.000, 1.000 }                                        text[INSENSITIVE] = { 0.690, 0.663, 0.647 }                                     text[ACTIVE] = { 1.000, 1.000, 1.000 }                                          text[PRELIGHT] = { 1.000, 1.000, 1.000 }                                                                                                                        fg[NORMAL] = { 0.106, 0.098, 0.094 }                                            fg[SELECTED] = { 1.000, 1.000, 1.000 }                                          fg[INSENSITIVE] = { 0.690, 0.663, 0.647 }                                       fg[ACTIVE] = { 0.106, 0.098, 0.094 }                                            fg[PRELIGHT] = { 0.106, 0.098, 0.094 }                                        }                                                                                class "*" style "default" gtk-alternative-button-order = 1 style "ToolTip"{  bg[NORMAL] = { 0.835, 0.820, 0.812 }  base[NORMAL] = { 1.000, 1.000, 1.000 }  text[NORMAL] = { 0.094, 0.086, 0.082 }  fg[NORMAL] = { 0.106, 0.098, 0.094 }} widget "gtk-tooltip" style "ToolTip"widget "gtk-tooltips" style "ToolTip" style "MenuItem"{  bg[PRELIGHT] = { 0.263, 0.675, 0.910 }} class "*MenuItem" style "MenuItem" 
```

J'ai ajouté la ligne en fin de fichier

```
[...]

/usr/share/themes/oxygen-gtk/gtk-2.0/gtkrc
```

Pour le point 2, les paquets étaient déjà installés

```
# emerge -s qtcurveSearching...

[ Results for search key : qtcurve ]

[ Applications found : 2 ] 

*  x11-themes/gtk-engines-qtcurve       

Latest version available: 1.8.9      

Latest version installed: 1.8.9      

Size of files: 156 kB      

Homepage:      http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=40492      

Description:   A set of widget styles for GTK2 based apps, also availablefor KDE3 and Qt4      

License:       GPL-2 

*  x11-themes/qtcurve-qt4      

 Latest version available: 1.8.8      

Latest version installed: 1.8.8      

Size of files: 334 kB      

Homepage:      http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=40492      

Description:   A set of widget styles for Qt4 based apps, also available for GTK2      

License:       GPL-2
```

Comment expliquer qu'avec les derniers paquets les thèmes n'étaient pas homogènes ?

----------

## guilc

Parce que de la même manière que pour le 1, si tu ne dis pas aux applis gtk quel theme utiliser, elles ne peuvent pas le deviner (l'installation ne suffit pas)  :Wink: 

Pour qtcurve c'est :

```
include "/usr/share/themes/QtCurve/gtk-2.0/gtkrc"
```

----------

## spy20

 *guilc wrote:*   

> Parce que de la même manière que pour le 1, si tu ne dis pas aux applis gtk quel theme utiliser, elles ne peuvent pas le deviner (l'installation ne suffit pas) 
> 
> Pour qtcurve c'est :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Merci de check ça dés que je peux

----------

## geekounet

Plutôt que donner le chemin d'include, on peut faire aussi plus simple, du genre :

```
gtk-theme-name = "Clearlooks-Quicksilver"

gtk-font-name = "Dejavu Sans 7"
```

----------

## spy20

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Plutôt que donner le chemin d'include, on peut faire aussi plus simple, du genre :
> 
> ```
> gtk-theme-name = "Clearlooks-Quicksilver"
> 
> ...

 

Merci beaucoup les gars

J'ai pas encore tout testé mais du peu que je vois actuellement c'est mieux  :Very Happy: 

----------

